# (    )

## AAS

FIBERWORLD   2006          :
1)	   
2)	      .          .
3)	           .  ,  ,   ,   .
4)	     : , , , , ,   .
5)	   ,      .
  FIBERWORLD :
1)	    . 
2)	     
3)	      
4)	      . 
        4-  .
  :
1)	2-3        
2)	  Mitsubishi L300,           .
3)	     Sumitomo Type 39  Fujikura 50s   FOD7302/FOD7503
4)	   ( / ,   ,     )
5)	     , , -,   .. 
           25  40 /     ,      ,        . 
           :
)         (10    100      ).     500         .
) /   
)      
P.S.
      ,                   .        . 
  FiberWorld

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> 25  40 /

    10    250-400 ?  
      :)

----------


## AAS

> **:     
>   10    250-400 ?  
>       :)

        " 10 ",    ,     ,   /ODF,       ,    (        ),                 ,   ,   ,    ..
    25-40 / :) 
P.S.
  ,     (1-2    2 ).      ...    10  ,     1.     .

----------


## V00D00People

*AAS*,       ,    ?

----------


## AAS

> *AAS*,       ,    ?

      .     -     .
   ,    ,        ,    : , , , , .      .
     DEPS-, VAGA, IPCOM-....

----------

-   -    , http://route.net.ua/. 
  ,    -    .      .   .      -  85   ,      ( +  )    42 .           .   - . 
..         :(

----------


## AAS

> -   -    , http://route.net.ua/. 
>   ,    -    .      .   .      -  85   ,      ( +  )    42 .           .   - . 
> ..         :(

               .  
      -     .              -  ;)
       ...     "  "       .

----------

